
Kik - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/03/kik.html
======
res0nat0r
Is investing in Kik really that good of an idea after RIM basically kicked
them where it counts? If the rumors about a cross-platform BBM from RIM are in
the works and coming soon, I think Kik would pretty much be irrelevant. The
only reason I tried Kik for the brief time I did was that most of my friends
at the time still had BlackBerrys, but they are switching to Android as time
goes by.

~~~
mustpax
RIM App World is hardly "where it counts" when it comes to mobile app
distribution. It's a distant third after the iPhone and Android markets.
Blackberry has a significant lead with the BBM but the market is growing fast
enough that they might get left behind if they don't move fast which history
has shown they won't.

------
dr_
I use whatsapp which, I'll readily admit, is not without its flaws, but it's
available across multiple platforms and has a fairly large user base. It also
runs on blackberry in addition to iOS and android and, fwiw, symbian. I also
like the fact that it registers you and your favorites by phone number -
people have many email addresses but typically only one mobile number. I've
found so many people I likely would never have connected with otherwise, show
up in my favorites.

I've never tried Kik, but I know several people who signed up when it first
came out, but then stopped using it after a while because they realized there
weren't that many other people using it.

------
wallflower
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk_%28software%29>

------
trin_
awful name, at least for the german market. kik is a very cheap textil-
discount-chain in germany thats notorious for low-income areas and as a
business has many critics because of their employee treatment (esp wages, paid
overtime and mobbing) and the producers of their cheap clothes (bad working
conditions etc).

~~~
petervandijck
I think 3-letter pronouncable domain name trumps German market secondary
meanings.

~~~
aristidb
Is that necessarily true? Germany is not exactly a small country (and Kik has
a _really_ bad reputation), and few people type in domains directly anymore.
What matters more than a good domain name is a name that is easy to remember
and google. So I don't know. It might be either way.

~~~
petervandijck
I don't think it'd be much of a problem, kik the shop may have a bad
reputation but I don't think people will easily confuse the two companies.

3-letter pronouncable dot com. That's worth a lot.

~~~
aristidb
When I read "Kik (avc.com)", I did briefly think of the retailer, and the
associated negative emotions. Maybe that's just me, of course.

